# No option for Netflix/Hulu/Amazon/YouTube on Mini



## apmusicman (May 25, 2005)

So, this is weird. I had a mini that died recently and so got a refurbished one back from Tivo. What's weird about this particular mini is that, when you go the "Find TV, Movies & Videos" option, there is no option to select any streaming service whatsoever. I can get to individual shows and specific streaming episodes if I have one pass set up, but the option to just get into Netflix/Hulu/YouTube/Amazon general is completely gone. I can search, browse TV and movies and do wishlist searches but that is all. 

Did I get an older model back from TiVo? If so, that's stinks. Or, is there just a setting that I'm missing?


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I believe there is a menu option somewhere to select your providers. Shouldn't be hard to find but I'm not in front of one at the moment to help guide you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

apmusicman said:


> So, this is weird. I had a mini that died recently and so got a refurbished one back from Tivo. What's weird about this particular mini is that, when you go the "Find TV, Movies & Videos" option, there is no option to select any streaming service whatsoever. I can get to individual shows and specific streaming episodes if I have one pass set up, but the option to just get into Netflix/Hulu/YouTube/Amazon general is completely gone. I can search, browse TV and movies and do wishlist searches but that is all.
> 
> Did I get an older model back from TiVo? If so, that's stinks. Or, is there just a setting that I'm missing?


Two things. First, like was posted, go to channels and pick your Video Providers. Second, Search will filter your results based on the Video Providers list only if you use the Find option. If you select the icon for the video provider, like Amazon or Netflix, you are running the app and no filter is applied. So, as you will notice, there is only one Amazon logo. So it doesn't matter if you hit Amazon under My Shows or under Search. To use the video provider filter, don't click on the provider logo box.

If the Video provider list is missing something, call TiVo and have them add it. I used Chat and it may take 24 hours.


----------



## eaadams (Apr 25, 2000)

So last week my mini had YouTube and other services.

Today, after my home roamio got updated for quickplay, my mini does not list any streaming. YouTube is gone.

The mini is on 20.5.4a

A cold reboot of the mini fixed it


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

eaadams said:


> So last week my mini had YouTube and other services.
> 
> Today, after my home roamio got updated for quickplay, my mini does not list any streaming. YouTube is gone.
> 
> The mini is on 20.5.4a


The Mini uses its host's Video Provider list, since that option is under Channels and there is no Channels option on a Mini. I'm sure you did a restart after the updates. I do a power cycle, but that's a personal preference.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

apmusicman said:


> So, this is weird. I had a mini that died recently and so got a refurbished one back from Tivo. What's weird about this particular mini is that, when you go the "Find TV, Movies & Videos" option, there is no option to select any streaming service whatsoever. I can get to individual shows and specific streaming episodes if I have one pass set up, but the option to just get into Netflix/Hulu/YouTube/Amazon general is completely gone. I can search, browse TV and movies and do wishlist searches but that is all.
> 
> Did I get an older model back from TiVo? If so, that's stinks. Or, is there just a setting that I'm missing?


There are only 2 versions of the Mini and they should ALL be able to do what you're saying.

In your case, I'd recommend 2 things...

Reset your Mini to factory defaults using the 'Clear & Delete Everything' option from the Mini's "Restart & Reset" option under Help.

After your Mini has reset, go through Guided Setup to get it running again, and then see where you're at. (And be sure to check its software version after completion of Guided Setup.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

apmusicman said:


> Did I get an older model back from TiVo? If so, that's stinks. Or, is there just a setting that I'm missing?


The TSN starts with A92 for v1 and A93 for v2. Check it. Only the v2 supports rf remotes. (built-in)


----------



## apmusicman (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. The cold restart worked!


----------

